# Metal Lined Pipes?



## Weezle89 (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been looking for another pipe since I learned you need to let briar pipes rest between smoking.

At my local smoke shop they don't have too many pipes just a few corncobs, cheap briars, and some that have a wooden bowl with a metal lining. I bought a corncob because it was dirt cheap but I was wondering if i should buy one of the metal lined ones as well. 

I just wanted to know if anyone had any experience this type of pipe and whether they are good/bad/decent.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

metal lined pipes aren't for smoking tobacco in, no matter what they tell ya-does your smoke shop also sell tie dye shirts?


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Weezle89 said:


> I've been looking for another pipe since I learned you need to let briar pipes rest between smoking.
> 
> At my local smoke shop they don't have too many pipes just a few corncobs, cheap briars, and some that have a wooden bowl with a metal lining. I bought a corncob because it was dirt cheap but I was wondering if i should buy one of the metal lined ones as well.
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone had any experience this type of pipe and whether they are good/bad/decent.


Do some shopping over at eBay. My advise is for you to pick up a meerschaum lined estate pipe. I've bought them in the $15 range. I think you'll find you really like a meer lined briar. You don't need to let it rest between smokes and the briar exterior is more resistant to damage than a straight up meer.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> metal lined pipes aren't for smoking tobacco in, no matter what they tell ya-does your smoke shop also sell tie dye shirts?


Tie dyed shirts, bleached jeans, and sandals.
Summer nights, black lights and "metal lined pipes".
Led Zeppelin playin' on the night breeze.
We were young... Darlene and me.

Ahhh...those were the days.....


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Yep, dunno about metal lined pipes but those first few years of getting a selection of briar lined out are tough if you love smoking. If you can I'd suggest buying a new $60-$100 briar every month or two until you have several to choose from or go the meer lined bowl as suggested. IMO some guys overdo the rest thing but that's their choice. A lot of guys aren't so finicky as long as the bowl doesn't look wet. If you only have so many pipes to choose from I wouldn't let it hinder my smoking. The pipe can always be cleaned up later just the same as so many members do with Ebay estates. God knows what sort of treatment some of those pipes have seen. Happy smoking.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

wharfrathoss said:


> metal lined pipes aren't for smoking tobacco in, no matter what they tell ya-does your smoke shop also sell tie dye shirts?


Sure, they are. They look just like a regular pipe but lined with metal. much like meer lined briar pipes. A gentleman brought one into the shop the other day. He said he wanted a new pipe because the metal lined pipe becomes way too hot to hold.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I would think that smoking tobacco in a metal pipe or metal lined pipe would have a strange aftertaste...no? ... or maybe after awhile some resin would build up and allow it to taste better? A meers on the other hand would not have that "aftertaste" problem. 

I could be wrong though.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Blaylock said:


> I would think that smoking tobacco in a metal pipe or metal lined pipe would have a strange aftertaste...no? ... or maybe after awhile some resin would build up and allow it to taste better? A meers on the other hand would not have that "aftertaste" problem.
> 
> I could be wrong though.


He did have a nice cake lining the bowl but the heat was still too much.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

you put yer weed in there


----------

